# Cop run-in stories



## LiveFreeDieFree (Nov 28, 2013)

So I figure y'all can just share something that happened to you involving those cunts that hide behind badges (cops).

This is what inspired me to create this thread:

After leaving the venue where I was attending an NHL game between the Blackhawks and Flames I was on the train and this Hispanic guy started talking shit so I told him to fuck off and he wanted to fight so I said sure lets do this. We get off the train and I'm scrapping this dude when these two yuppie motherfuckers come outta nowhere and start throwing down. I just started swinging at all three of them and hit one guy in the jaw and dropped him. Suddenly I'm being tackled by 6 cops, I'm being cuffed and having my face intimately aquainted with the sidewalk. I'm hauled off to jail for the night to "sober up" (I was stone cold sober). There I am not told of my charges not read my rights and denied my phone call. Then they cut me loose at 3 am with $800 in fines and missing some of my property and having some damaged as well. 

Justice my fucking ass! Those pigs need to catch a fuckin bullet if you ask me! Corrupt motherfuckers.


----------



## ATLslim (Nov 28, 2013)

yea that sounds typical as fuck.. ive been thrown in the county about 9/10 times and NOT ONCE do i recall these bacon shits reading me my miranda rights. what did they end up cjargin u wit??


----------



## Desperado Deluxe (Nov 28, 2013)

this is my most recent even tho i have way worse horror stories i was at a hot deli counter ordering food with my friend watching our gear outside in a quaint little town n the cops came in one escorted me to the cashier and another old fat son of a bitch named D. Lux ( wtf is there some sort of conspiracy with having a fucked name n being a cop? "u got a fucked weird ass name? ok boy u got the job!") rolls up on me at the cashier aisle anyway this guy was starting shit with me and was about to beat my ass down in the check out aisle for asking what i did luckily i had enough sense to avoid the bullshit n get outta there. all because we looked dirty and homless they incinuated that we were panhandling and harrassing people which we werent


----------



## LiveFreeDieFree (Nov 29, 2013)

ATLslim said:


> yea that sounds typical as fuck.. ive been thrown in the county about 9/10 times and NOT ONCE do i recall these bacon shits reading me my miranda rights. what did they end up cjargin u wit??


I don't know, got $800 in fines though


----------



## Komjaunimas (Dec 4, 2013)

A rather long one but...
Was opening a new squat. It was mid december and a blizzard.Got inside the building,secured the door, got the rest of the crew in and started dismantling security alarms/sensors, accidentaly we triggered the alarm, so the alarm system was thrown out to the skip on other side of the street because we couldnt shut it up isntead of everything done nicely, but crap like this was done before and happens to this day without consequences . Everything was looking nice and friends decided to bring in heaters/food with their bikes from our other home as they were pulling off couple of police vans and cars suddenly pulls in front of our house. There were only 2 of us left so we secured the door and my gut told me to legt it,we tried running to the back and jumping fence to neighbours yard but got a gun sticked at my face and dog unit was also there...

The other guy was half English so he got let away after couple of hours but because i was of foreign nationality which isnt very liked in wester/northernn europe cops insisted that I wanted to "steal" and "re-sell" those security systems + over 1000£ of criminal damage
+ had other charge for "burglary" for previous squatting mishap (opened a usable house and legged it)

In the morning they put me on video-link to the judge and charged me 450£ fine for "burglary" and wanted to let me go till the court, but the cops insisted the judge wouldnt grant me bail and said that those "motion sensors" had tiny-night-vision-cctv cameras and they will have footage ready for the court. Spent 1,5month in jail waiting for court. Cops didnt show up so the case was scraped, it was rulled that 2 of those 6 weeks counts for "paying" 450£fine and was left off with my prison tracksuit and slippers with dead phone and no possesions on 1st of February, it was -3 or so celsius. I came back to court and asked for my stuff they returned 2 backpacks with tools, bolts, nuts etc.. but no clothers/winter gear and directed me to the jail, i walked ~4 miles back to jail, there they checked for good 20mins and in the end said they dont have anything and everything is supposed to be in court, walked back to court, they just ishued me with 4,40£ for daily bus pass so i bought a 4pack of strong lager. I went another ~3 miles to the police station i was took to at first, they didnt want to hear anything either.

Long story short, found a way to contact friends and got a solicitor to appeal for me after 3 months they said that due to the fact that i was convicted in the end i am not entitled to any compensation for time i sat for nothing and that i can [pick up my clothes from said police station. Ofcourse the clothes and shoes were all mouldy and rotten because they there sealed in plastic bags on the night i was taken to custody...


----------

